# Obtai9ning a Initial Certificate of Residency



## JohnThomas0168 (Jan 12, 2017)

I just want to check the process of obtaining an initial certificate of residency for EU Citizens from the perspective of anyone who has experienced applying as a cohabiting couple in the following circumstances:

1. One partner (male) from the UK is retired, and in receipt of UK pension

2. The other partner (female) is below retirement age, from Poland, unable to work due to illness, but not in receipt of any Polish government financial support, and solely dependant on me financially.


3. I have sufficient means to support both of us.


4. According to the information I have found, I just need to provide a passport/identity card, fiscal number, declare sufficient means and a Portuguese address.


5. Likewise from my understanding my partner needs to provide a passport/id, fiscal number, and declare that she is either self employed/employed , which is where the problem begins as she is not working and financially dependant on me.

6. To be clear, we are a cohabiting couple, not legally married


My questions are:

1. Is she able to self declare that she has sufficient funds to live on because she is financially dependent on me?

2. Is it all a matter of self declaration (apart from the fiscal number and passport) or do they need documentary proof, and if so, what?


I appreciate that this situation is atypical, but if anyone has been in a similar situation, or even if they have not, any help or signposting would be very welcome

many thanks

John


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

You do not need to be working or receiving a pension. Both of you must verbally declare your financial independence and as you are both members of EU countries you do not need to be married or in a common law long term relationship.

They will not ask you how much you earn as there is no set figure tabled. 
You did not ask but medical insurance is not needed as you both can get PT state healthcare numbers.

Both of you would also need your parents names and dates of birth for some strange reason.

Fiscal number and address.

I had no funds at all nor did I have a bank account and I was below pension age yet registering was a breeze.


----------



## JohnThomas0168 (Jan 12, 2017)

Ukkram said:


> You do not need to be working or receiving a pension. Both of you must verbally declare your financial independence and as you are both members of EU countries you do not need to be married or in a common law long term relationship.
> 
> They will not ask you how much you earn as there is no set figure tabled.
> You did not ask but medical insurance is not needed as you both can get PT state healthcare numbers.
> ...


Thank you, that was most helpful and gives me hope.


I have heard that different local authorities can interpret the rules differently, so I hope that the area where I am (Lagos) works as you have experienced it.


One last question if I may - do they ask for proof of Portuguese address, and if so what do they require?

I got my Fiscal No yesterday, but it has my UK address on it.

Very many thanks

J


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

I filled the form in myself after she told me where to write what. She then left the room and came back to collect the form some time later. She did not ask for any documents or proof of address.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

JohnThomas0168 said:


> ... One last question if I may - do they ask for proof of Portuguese address, and if so what do they require?
> 
> I got my Fiscal No yesterday, but it has my UK address on it. ...


You now have to register your residency at your local Câmara, convincing them of your address in whatever way they require. The certificate you then obtain from them would be taken back to the Finanças to change your fiscal status from non-resident to resident, updating your address appropriately.


----------



## JohnThomas0168 (Jan 12, 2017)

RichardHenshall said:


> You now have to register your residency at your local Câmara, convincing them of your address in whatever way they require. The certificate you then obtain from them would be taken back to the Finanças to change your fiscal status from non-resident to resident, updating your address appropriately.


Thanks for all the above information.

Got our certificate of residency this morning - no issues, no documentary proof required apart from fiscal no and passport, and all done very smoothly in a short time.


----------



## yozzi (Aug 30, 2012)

It seems to me that it's much easier to register for anything to do with residency, NIE, etc in Portugal than it is Spain or am I wrong?


----------

